# Nissan Navara



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Pics from draggin her around a few places today:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Pics of the highest calibre as always G:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Excellent pics and the Nissan looking great as well top notch


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Pics of the highest calibre as always G:thumb:


Thanks buddy, just a quick snap of the new truck!:thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice G , my uncle owns a not so nice silver Navara.

Fantastic shots as always


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Dan J said:


> Very nice G , my uncle owns a not so nice silver Navara.
> 
> Fantastic shots as always


This ones a minter on 24k miles, hence why I bought it this week, i am a convert already!!!!!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice shots Dub, the PP in your pics always impresses me.

Nice looking Nissan, and the old buses touch a chord with me being an ex bus driver who has driven the likes of these old tubs and the modern stuff thats out there now, these old sheds offer so much more character.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

pooma said:


> Nice shots Dub, the PP in your pics always impresses me.


Cheers, I have fallen in with a couple of NAPP guys just back from PS world in vegas for the last few months and they are a bad influence on me!!!:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You know I love your work, it's all in the eye, processed shots good, your street shots with your mini pap lens in the words of Brucie "are my favourites"

Looking forward to more:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

What have you done to the pics in PS. Looks great.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely shots mate, quite fancied a Pathfinder my self


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

pooma said:


> Nice shots Dub, the PP in your pics always impresses me.
> 
> Nice looking Nissan, and the old buses touch a chord with me being an ex bus driver who has driven the likes of these old tubs and the modern stuff thats out there now, these old sheds offer so much more character.


I have driven the old bus on the right, the Scania Metropolitan, being ex Reading Transport, although it was in a bit better nick back then  It looks like one of the ex London Transport examples we had which had a weird cab layout. Bouncey blinking things they were, proper space hoppers to drive, like a cork in a storm over a rough road. Passed my bus test in one as well, so I do have a bit of a soft spot for them (preferred MCWs truth be told though).

Anyway, those pics obviously struck a chord with me as well  Cracking photos they are too, less keen on the HDR one of the crane personally, but they are to your usual high standard. That old crane looks an absolute animal of a thing as well. I love a bit of automotive decay, abandoned vehicles and so on, and they make an interesting contrast with the new Nissan.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Cracking Set there Fella... Excellent ... as Usual ..:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> What have you done to the pics in PS. Looks great.


Variety of things mate, mainly layers and presets in a combo of lightroom and cs5.



Grizzle said:


> Lovely shots mate, quite fancied a Pathfinder my self


Yup - they are a capable thing, the pathfinders a bit more refined too!



Multipla Mick said:


> I have driven the old bus on the right, the Scania Metropolitan, being ex Reading Transport, although it was in a bit better nick back then  It looks like one of the ex London Transport examples we had which had a weird cab layout. Bouncey blinking things they were, proper space hoppers to drive, like a cork in a storm over a rough road. Passed my bus test in one as well, so I do have a bit of a soft spot for them (preferred MCWs truth be told though).
> 
> Anyway, those pics obviously struck a chord with me as well  Cracking photos they are too, less keen on the HDR one of the crane personally, but they are to your usual high standard. That old crane looks an absolute animal of a thing as well. I love a bit of automotive decay, abandoned vehicles and so on, and they make an interesting contrast with the new Nissan.


The buses are falling into even more disrepair Mick, I don't think there is any hope for them where they are at the moment sadly. HDR is very marmite and this shot was done with the sliders pushed up pretty heavily too



MARKETMAN said:


> Cracking Set there Fella... Excellent ... as Usual ..:thumb:


Cheers Chris, following your lead as always though!!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning I have sooo much to learn..


----------

